# What gloves do you use?



## OutdoorFreak97

So, I've been looking on amazon and all over, I can't find anything that has good reviews

Looking for something in realtree ap or ap hd

Anything will do though
Thanks!


----------



## bones44

I can say this, stay away from any gloves with big velcro enclosures ! Cost me a nice buck last year due to it scraping across my clothing. I'd have to look but I usually buy the mid priced gloves and then keep hand warmers in my pockets. There are so many brands out there it would be hard for me to remember which ones I prefer. Try em on and see how they feel to you. The cheap ones usually use a poly fill and aren't waterproof. Try to the waterproof if you can. When hunting in snow and bitter cold I wear white wool gloves with a fleece lining. They work sweet.


----------



## Rich Cronk

Plain old brown jersey gloves are usually what ends up on my hands when hunting. Sure I buy a pair of camo gloves now and then, but I manage to lose em so back to the brown jersey's.


----------



## Cheez

I got these this summer, haven't hunted with them yet but they seem nice.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Huntworth-Compression-Fleece-Glove/21000077


----------



## Rick Howard

I use these
http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10931353&cp=4406646.4413993.4414427.4414467

Nothing special but they get the job done.


----------



## knapper

I use work gloves that I get from the lock hardware store, sort of a chain store up here they have a leather palm and pile fabric on the back. I stick a couple of pair in my jackets to keep them warm and dry in case the ones I am wearing get wet and cold. They are about $7.00 and work quite well. I always have several pair of gloves because I don't like cold hands. A little frost bite from the past i guess.


----------



## Antlerz22

I use these from cabelas, they do okay--Ive never found a perfect glove but these have a bit of design than helps a bit.


----------



## OutdoorFreak97

knapper said:


> I use work gloves that I get from the lock hardware store, sort of a chain store up here they have a leather palm and pile fabric on the back. I stick a couple of pair in my jackets to keep them warm and dry in case the ones I am wearing get wet and cold. They are about $7.00 and work quite well. I always have several pair of gloves because I don't like cold hands. A little frost bite from the past i guess.


This is what I decided to do, Theyre half the price for twice the glove!


----------



## JTKillough

I use just cheap camo jersey gloves. I then cut the fingers out (<see picture to left), gives me more dexterity and I don't really need warmth right now. If I do need warmth, I have a part of Remington brand insulated camo gloves.....somewhere! As mentioned above, Walmart sells some fairly good hand-covers and the cost is fair. I'd look there first. Most of my gloves don't last much longer than a season, so why buy the high-dollar stuff. If you see my Remington Brand camo's, let me know.


----------



## fr3db3ar

I like to use the thin Heat Gear gloves inside of a mitten. When it's -10* I like to have at least a little covering on my finger tips when I fold the mitten back.

I agree with Bones on the velcro. I now have some that hold the mitten back with magnets. It's the way to go.


----------



## TS36

Antlerz22 said:


> I use these from cabelas, they do okay--Ive never found a perfect glove but these have a bit of design than helps a bit.
> View attachment 6395


I use a glove like Antler as well. As he said, they are ok, but like him, I've never found the perfect glove. Hot hands come in very handy and are cheaper than high dollar gloves.


----------



## enderst

my favorites -> http://www.armynavyshop.com/prods/rc8417.html#.UI7UDOM0zpA


----------



## Jonbnks

I've been wearing Cabela's Polartec Liner Gloves. They are black, but they keep my hands worn. I generally wear a cheap pair of camo or brown gloves over them.


----------



## poe

im not super picky but a prefer a pair of camp gloves as when im calling my hands move more than anypart of my body. I also prefer to keep a extra pair of gloves atleast in the truck when im calling incase I have a pair get wet. Also make sure you practise shooting and loading your firearm or bow with your hunting gloves on as you may be amazed just how different your trigger can feel.


----------



## poe

Sometimes I also pack 2 pair of gloves with me when im calling. One that I wear If im walking to and from a stand and one pair when Im calling so if my hands start to swet I pull out the warm dry pair that I keep inside my jacket.


----------



## OutdoorFreak97

Thanks guys!


----------



## NattyB

I've never found a warm glove that I can shoot or bowhunt well while wearing. I've gone to a loose fitting light-weight cow-hide work glove that I dye a dark brown. Half-the time deer hunting I end up crawling on hands and knees in briars during blood trailing, so they come in handy. While calling I can shoot the rifle with them on, but often take the trigger hand glove off prior to shot. Works for me. My working temps are seldom below 20 degrees. I also find if the rest of me is properly dressed it's no big deal warming up one hand at a time while alternatively holding the gun or bow. I buy them at the hardware store.


----------



## bucksquatch

http://www.farmandfleet.com/products/657183-whitewater-mens-sherpa-lined-flip-top-gloves.html?utm_medium=shoppingengine&utm_source=googlebase&gclid=CJr2jNLIlbQCFQpgMgod-1oA-A#.UMjWneRE5fF Need warm gloves that can cover your fingers when you're not shooting up here in the great white north lol, seriously it's 10 degrees with windchill right now mid day.


----------



## knapper

For cold temps; I wear Wiggys and normal use I use a leather palm and pile fabric on the back. They are cheap and work good for must applications,I carry two or three pair under my parka and in my bib pants when out in the snow and with snowmachines. They are only $ 6.00 a pair. I always have several pair of gloves because I don't like cold hands, a little frost bite I guess.


----------

